# Heartbroken - Emergency Colic Surgery



## Ferns Magic Breeze (23 February 2016)

Yesterday My Horse was rushed into emergency colic surgery and he had-an impaction and a twisted gut he was on the table for 3.5 hours.
He had a settled night is bright and perky this morning which the Vets are pleased with and hes showed no signs of colic, he even barged out his stable for a bid for freedom but on a down note he hasnt passed any droppings since the surgery and the Vets are very concerned about this and that the gut isnt working correctly. They are going to keep him on IV fluids and tube his stomach to try encourage him to pass droppings later on and then let me know what is going on.

Has anyone's horse had Surgery and taken a few days to pass droppings or needed help? In my head im preparing for the worse... 

Thank you, feeling totally lost without My Boy :'(


----------



## amandaco2 (23 February 2016)

Never had one with surgery so I don't know, just hope he's ok xx


----------



## Ferns Magic Breeze (23 February 2016)

amandaco2 said:



			Never had one with surgery so I don't know, just hope he's ok xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Iv never had one who needed surgery before so im worrying sick about everything. xx


----------



## PorkChop (23 February 2016)

Oh no, he is in the best place he can be at the moment, hope he recovers well x


----------



## 9tails (23 February 2016)

Fingers crossed for him, he's in good hands.  It's still early days so hopefully he'll start pooing soon.


----------



## Ferns Magic Breeze (23 February 2016)

Thank you LJR & 9tails  I think im working myself up to much and need to see how the next few days go. Its only been 15 hours since surgery xx


----------



## PorkChop (23 February 2016)

Normal to worry about every scenario, still early days, and remember to look after yourself too.


----------



## _OC_ (23 February 2016)

Fingers crossed for you, with a positive vibe sent x


----------



## HashRouge (23 February 2016)

I've no helpful advice but wish you both all the best xx


----------



## be positive (23 February 2016)

Mine had surgery on the Monday, still no gut movement by the Weds plus a build up of fluid so they opened him up again to drain it, on the Friday with no gut movement they decided to call it a day and took him outside for a pick of grass on the way to be pts, eating obvious triggered something and he started working properly again, he came home and lived a normal life for the next 12 years or so, don't give up hope it sounds as if he is well in himself.

Will be thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed he pulls through.


----------



## eggs (23 February 2016)

One of mine had an emergency operation for impacted colic.  He recovered really well and stayed up at Newmarket for seven days.  Came home and I followed his rehab to the letter and not had a problem since.

Fingers crossed for boy.  It can take a little while for their guts to get going again.


----------



## onemoretime (23 February 2016)

I had a horse operated on, he had E coli poisoning although they didn't know it at the time.  He had eaten something sharp possibly the hawthorn and it had pierced the gut wall and let the e coli from the gut into the blood stream.  He recovered from the operation but the poisoning had damaged the gut so badly that it did not work properly again.  Sadly we lost him.  However, a great many horses do recover from surgery and go on to live normal lives.  I know how frightening and worrying this is for you, we were away in Italy at the time and got the dreaded call and flew straight home, he had been operated on buy the time we got home. Please let us know how he goes on and do take care of yourself, he sounds bright enough in himself.  I will be thinking of you, big hugs. x


----------



## FfionWinnie (23 February 2016)

It does take a while for things to move through them when they have had a period of not eating. Everything crossed you get some good news soon.


----------



## VikingSong (23 February 2016)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your boy. x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 February 2016)

Ferns Magic Breeze said:



			Yesterday My Horse was rushed into emergency colic surgery and he had-an impaction and a twisted gut he was on the table for 3.5 hours.
He had a settled night is bright and perky this morning which the Vets are pleased with and hes showed no signs of colic, he even barged out his stable for a bid for freedom but on a down note he hasnt passed any droppings since the surgery and the Vets are very concerned about this and that the gut isnt working correctly. They are going to keep him on IV fluids and tube his stomach to try encourage him to pass droppings later on and then let me know what is going on.

Has anyone's horse had Surgery and taken a few days to pass droppings or needed help? In my head im preparing for the worse... 

Thank you, feeling totally lost without My Boy :'(
		
Click to expand...

Not surgery but my pony took a while after starved her for the night as it has to be broken now mid way in intestines and can take time to pass to hind gut


----------



## racebuddy (23 February 2016)

Keeping everything crossed xxxx any news x


----------



## pepsimaxrock (23 February 2016)

I'm sorry but can't remember to the exact hours and days. I don't think Iona had passed droppings within 15h though. There was nothing in her tummy to get rid of so she couldn't. Took several days for get to be given any haylage and then for it to work its way through. X


----------



## Brummyrat (23 February 2016)

Thankfully I've never been through this but just wanted to say Im crossing everything for you, please let us know any news, take care love xx


----------



## Michen (24 February 2016)

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Puddleduck (24 February 2016)

I've had 2 go through colic surgery, years apart and neither due to my care (one out on loan and second on full livery). 
Both survived although the days/ weeks after were stressful while I watched and waited for progress. 
Like others have said, it can take a bit of time for food to move through. Can you hear gut noise if you put your ear to your horse's side? If your horse is comfortable and not showing signs of further colic then that's a good sign. 
Thinking of you x


----------



## Ferns Magic Breeze (24 February 2016)

Thank you all for you replies and well wishing vibes such a lovely thing to read this morning and made me smile alot after another sleepless night! We saw him last night and he was alot perkier in himself still no droppings so they flushed him with electrolytes and have kept him on the IV fluids and a antibiotic drip. Vets just called he had a good night no signs of colic (thank god) still no droppings, so they have tubed him again this morning, there going to take him for a pick of grass later to see whether this helps move things along. They said they arnt no where near as worried about him anymore as he is so happy in himself, drinking etc, peeing etc and they type of surgery he had was very invasive and they ended up having to cut into his ceecum to get to the impaction and un twist the gut. Off to go see him after work this evening so fingers crossed we have a poo, will keep you al updated xx

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...74871222.35896.100001645805619&type=3&theater - Pear last night x


----------



## Ferns Magic Breeze (24 February 2016)

Still a newbie to this, cant figure out how to upload a photo!


----------



## Ferns Magic Breeze (24 February 2016)




----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (24 February 2016)

I checked back since I was following this thread earlier. Good news! Still hoping for poo soon, though.


----------



## Ferns Magic Breeze (24 February 2016)

Magnetic Sparrow said:



			I checked back since I was following this thread earlier. Good news! Still hoping for poo soon, though.
		
Click to expand...

Aww thank you  Yes im desperate to hear the words "he has passed droppings"  Fingers crossed by this evening!


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2016)

I really hope you get a good outcome.  I have been in your position and know only too well how you feel.


----------



## Ferns Magic Breeze (24 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			I really hope you get a good outcome.  I have been in your position and know only too well how you feel.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you hun! I will be heartbroken if i loose him </3 He was my first ever pony taught me everything, hes 24 now! Praying for a miracle x


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2016)

Ferns Magic Breeze said:



			Thank you hun! I will be heartbroken if i loose him </3 He was my first ever pony taught me everything, hes 24 now! Praying for a miracle x
		
Click to expand...

Please please keep an open mind, they will do all they can for him.


----------



## Northern Hare (24 February 2016)

I hope he is the mend soon.  Just a random thought but whenever I need my horse to produce a dropping sample, all I have to do is get his travel boots out and leave them in his stable!  Apparently an old nagsman way of getting a horse to pass droppings when colicky was to put horse/pony on to a trailer/horsebox - not even to go anywhere.  I don't know if he would respond to seeing his travel kit?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 February 2016)

Fingers crossed for your little man - praying for a better result than I had


----------



## Michen (24 February 2016)

Northern Hare said:



			I hope he is the mend soon.  Just a random thought but whenever I need my horse to produce a dropping sample, all I have to do is get his travel boots out and leave them in his stable!  Apparently an old nagsman way of getting a horse to pass droppings when colicky was to put horse/pony on to a trailer/horsebox - not even to go anywhere.  I don't know if he would respond to seeing his travel kit?
		
Click to expand...

Clever idea!


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (26 February 2016)

Any news? xx


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (26 February 2016)

I came back to this thread in the hope of a positive update too.


----------



## Puddleduck (26 February 2016)

i was wondering if there'd been an update too


----------



## pepsimaxrock (27 February 2016)

Me too. Hoping all is well. And tons of love if not. Xxx


----------



## Ferns Magic Breeze (27 February 2016)

Apologies all been so up and down - *Pear Bear Update*
Unfortunately Pear took a turn for the worse Friday and ended back up on a IV drip and high pain relief, it's now day 6 since the surgery and no droppings! Pear can't stay on a drip for the rest of his life and pain relief so I was faced with the news I always prepared myself for &#128546; I was given 2 options by the Vet 1. either to say goodbye to My Beautiful Boy or 2. to re operate. Hearing this last night broke my heart in two and all I did was cry in to my boys neck &#128148; Iv sat down with the Vet and asked him whether risking a surgery is the right way or do I say goodbye now?! His reply "Fern I know how special he is to you, you visit him everyday without fail, he's one very spoilt boy and no matter how much pain he is in as soon as he sees you he changes...his eyes light up he whinnies and he perks up so much. Hand on heart normally I would say to owners to call it a day but there's something about Pear, I really feel this operation is what he needs to get him back home with you, he's fit, he's healthy and from what I can feel the blockage has moved to a place I feel I can get it, I wouldn't put Perry through another operation if I didn't feel the outcome would be good....there's something about Pear iv not seen in a while he gives me a weird sort of feeling that this isn't the end just another hurdle....your horse is a true fighter Fern" 
Mum, Dad and I haven't taken this decision lightly after weighing the pros and cons and this time the pros out way the cones by far and we have decided to do another operation on Pear and hope this is the answer! People will have their opinions on whether we are right or wrong but I would NEVER put Perry through it if the Vet advised not to no matter how much my heart breaks! I rather know that if that day does come I have to say goodbye...I know I tried everything I could! 
Thank you all for asking how he is, really means alot .&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PolarSkye (27 February 2016)

I'm glad you updated - I've been thinking about you both.

Fingers and toes firmly crossed that he comes through this second surgery well . . . will offer up a little prayer.

P x


----------



## ozpoz (27 February 2016)

Everything crossed for you and Pear. x


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (27 February 2016)

Good luck!  Hope Pear pulls through, could do with a happy ending. Let us know how he gets on.  Thinking of you both, big hugs xx


----------



## TeamChaser (27 February 2016)

You know your horse and your realtionship with your vet and have made a considered decision based on the information and expert opinion available to you so go easy  on yourself and don't second guess your decision. You're doing what you truly believe is in your boys best interest, no one can do more. FWIW I would also want to know I'd given either of mine every possible chance of recovery

Sending hugs and all good wishes for Pear's full and swift recovery x


----------



## Ferns Magic Breeze (27 February 2016)

Evening lovelies &#128536;

Update - Do miracles really happen?! After updating My Status this morning and getting ready to go see My Boy ready before his Operation I was given the best surprise ever this morning I was greeted with a very happy perky Pear who was off the painkillers and drip, who has just eaten a bowl of bran mash and to top it off we had a tiny poo!! YES people....a mini poo &#128588;&#127997;&#128513; The operation was cancelled and he's now on bran mash and in-hand grazing!! Fingers crossed this is the start of the road to recovery and no more set backs.....Over the moon isn't even the word.....He really is a fighter  &#10084;&#65039;

Thank you all so much for the vibes and support x


----------



## PorkChop (27 February 2016)

Fantastic update - soooo pleased for you


----------



## Nari (27 February 2016)

Brilliant news, absolutely brilliant! I hope he makes a full & quick recovery now things have started moving again x


----------



## Fools Motto (27 February 2016)

Yay for a poo!!
Keep going Fern and Pear, you're doing well so far. x


----------



## be positive (27 February 2016)

Brilliant news, he has taken him time, scared you so much but it is a very positive sign that after all this time waiting he seems to have turned a corner, mine was a bit faster but he was less than half the age of Pear, once he was on the mend he never looked back so hope you are as lucky as I was.


----------



## Kathy657 (27 February 2016)

My friend's horse had colic surgery a few months ago. She too didn't pass droppings for a few days. They kept having to tube her to drain the fluid out of her stomach. One vet wanted to call it a day, another said give her 24 hours. She turned the corner and made a full recovery and will be eventing again soon. 
The bowel has been handled during surgery and sometimes the peristalsis stops so food doesn't move through. This can last a few days.


----------



## olop (27 February 2016)

You must be the happiest person at the moment to see a poo lol!  Hope he continues on his road to recovery, great news xx


----------



## PolarSkye (27 February 2016)

This has made me grin from ear to ear . . . so, so happy for you and Perfect Pear.

P xx


----------



## Pebble101 (27 February 2016)

What lovely news


----------



## Puddleduck (27 February 2016)

Just clicked an email link expecting to read a post from someone else crossing their fingers for you & Pear. 
Fantastic news, what a fighter. Hope he's turned a corner and the poo continues to flow xx


----------



## pepsimaxrock (28 February 2016)

Oh that's brilliant news. Next step on your journey now. Xxx


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (28 February 2016)

Ferns Magic Breeze said:



			Evening lovelies &#128536;

Update - Do miracles really happen?! After updating My Status this morning and getting ready to go see My Boy ready before his Operation I was given the best surprise ever this morning I was greeted with a very happy perky Pear who was off the painkillers and drip, who has just eaten a bowl of bran mash and to top it off we had a tiny poo!! YES people....a mini poo &#128588;&#127997;&#128513; The operation was cancelled and he's now on bran mash and in-hand grazing!! Fingers crossed this is the start of the road to recovery and no more set backs.....Over the moon isn't even the word.....He really is a fighter  &#10084;&#65039;

Thank you all so much for the vibes and support x
		
Click to expand...

Great news! So pleased for you  Go Pear!!


----------



## dingle12 (28 February 2016)

Fab news x


----------



## PolarSkye (28 February 2016)

How's he doing today?

P


----------



## Ferns Magic Breeze (28 February 2016)

Evening all.

Thank you all for the lovely messages.

He had another tiny poo over night and he did shows signs of colic around midnight but turned into nothing. Saw him this morning to be greeted with one very perky fresh pony who dragged me across the yard and onto the grass. 
He's off all drips and painkillers and is showing signs of improving everyday. Still a long road ahead as he still hasn't been introduced to hay etc yet so I'm sure it will be another week at the Vets but I really think we have crossed that "touch and go" stage.

Lots of love x


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (28 February 2016)

Thanks for the update. So pleased to read the positive news!


----------



## Puddleduck (28 February 2016)

Great news, sounds like he's doing really well. He hasn't had much to eat so hopefully that's the cause for the small poos and once he's back on full rations normal services will resume in the poo department. Xx


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (28 February 2016)

coming very late to this thread, but read through with bated breath and so glad of a positive outcome.  I really hope everything continues well for you and your boy.  best of luck.


----------



## meesha (28 February 2016)

Been following, fantastic news x


----------



## BarnesBridge (28 February 2016)

I know exactly how you're feeling, I've been in an almost identical situation. My boy had surgery for epiploic entrapment in 2014 and was not recovering well after the op. He didn't pass droppings for days and the vets were telling me to prepare for the worst. Suddenly one morning after visiting him for what I thought was the last time the day before, he suddenly perked up and passed droppings. This was days after the op, so please don't give up yet! He took months and months to heal, he then had an MRSA infection in the wound, so I gave him almost a year off and have only really started riding again now, but he made a full recovery and has never been happier. Everyone said I was mad for throwing money at him but it was totally worth it, I have my boy back now  Sending love and lots of luck!!


----------



## pepsimaxrock (29 February 2016)

BarnesBridge said:



			I know exactly how you're feeling, I've been in an almost identical situation. My boy had surgery for epiploic entrapment in 2014 and was not recovering well after the op. He didn't pass droppings for days and the vets were telling me to prepare for the worst. Suddenly one morning after visiting him for what I thought was the last time the day before, he suddenly perked up and passed droppings. This was days after the op, so please don't give up yet! He took months and months to heal, he then had an MRSA infection in the wound, so I gave him almost a year off and have only really started riding again now, but he made a full recovery and has never been happier. Everyone said I was mad for throwing money at him but it was totally worth it, I have my boy back now  Sending love and lots of luck!!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant story xx


----------



## PolarSkye (29 February 2016)

Ferns Magic Breeze said:



			Evening all.

Thank you all for the lovely messages.

He had another tiny poo over night and he did shows signs of colic around midnight but turned into nothing. Saw him this morning to be greeted with one very perky fresh pony who dragged me across the yard and onto the grass. 
He's off all drips and painkillers and is showing signs of improving everyday. Still a long road ahead as he still hasn't been introduced to hay etc yet so I'm sure it will be another week at the Vets but I really think we have crossed that "touch and go" stage.

Lots of love x
		
Click to expand...

Oh I'm so happy to read this - you must be SO relieved (not to mention tired!).

P xx


----------



## Ferns Magic Breeze (3 March 2016)

Good Morning all, 

Sorry for lack of update iv not been well but i had the most amazing news last night!! PERRY CAN COME HOME TODAY  10 days ago i thought i lost My Boy for good but as the Vet said to me yesterday "He is on hell of a fighter" hes lost over 150kg in weight so is looking very poor in himself but nothing thats lots of TLC cant fix! Thank you for all your vibes and thoughts x


----------



## madlady (3 March 2016)

What wonderful news 

Lots of TLC for your boy now.


----------



## amandaco2 (3 March 2016)

Ferns Magic Breeze said:



			Good Morning all, 

Sorry for lack of update iv not been well but i had the most amazing news last night!! PERRY CAN COME HOME TODAY  10 days ago i thought i lost My Boy for good but as the Vet said to me yesterday "He is on hell of a fighter" hes lost over 150kg in weight so is looking very poor in himself but nothing thats lots of TLC cant fix! Thank you for all your vibes and thoughts x
		
Click to expand...

Amazing news, I'm so happy for you x


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (3 March 2016)

Fabulous news he is going home!! You must be so relieved and ready to spoil him


----------



## Ferns Magic Breeze (3 March 2016)

Thank you all! I cant wait to spoil him rotten, hes already got a new stable rug and stable toys on the way "whoopsie" haha!


----------



## PorkChop (3 March 2016)

Fantastic news, so pleased for you


----------



## Chumsmum (3 March 2016)

Fab news xx


----------



## pepsimaxrock (3 March 2016)

Great - all good wishes for a speedy and simple recovery - do keep us posted xx


----------



## PolarSkye (3 March 2016)

Ferns Magic Breeze said:



			Good Morning all, 

Sorry for lack of update iv not been well but i had the most amazing news last night!! PERRY CAN COME HOME TODAY  10 days ago i thought i lost My Boy for good but as the Vet said to me yesterday "He is on hell of a fighter" hes lost over 150kg in weight so is looking very poor in himself but nothing thats lots of TLC cant fix! Thank you for all your vibes and thoughts x
		
Click to expand...

I am so, so happy to read this - you must be over the moon!

P


----------



## meesha (3 March 2016)

Fantastic news, enjoy the weekend spoiling him rotten x


----------



## Luci07 (5 March 2016)

Brilliant news..so pleased for you. The weight drop is normal. Years ago my horse had surgical colic..a growth had swung round and strangled part of his bowel. His weight drop was sudden and dramatic..I walked past him initially and this was a horse I had then owned for 6 years and kept on DIY. We fed X 4 small feeds a day (using every favour owed) and after a slow start he put it back on. He was also colicing at Liphook but the vets through he would be more settled st home as was always much better after a visit. Enjoy your weekend. My boy carried on in rude and glorious health till he was 26.


----------



## Ferns Magic Breeze (7 March 2016)

Horses!!

Unfortunately Pear took a turn for the worse Sunday Morning so he was rushed back up around 1am Sunday Morning. Vets did rectum exam which showed no signs of Impaction reoccurring (thank god) 

Just spoken to Vets now and he has had another really good night bright and perky, passing droppings eating and drinking again  They think it was just a slight blip maybe trapped gas but he will stay at the Equine Hospital for another 2 Weeks now just to be on the safe side due to him being a older pony. 

Thank you once again for all the well wishes and comments xx


----------



## pepsimaxrock (7 March 2016)

As you say Horses!  Such a troubling time though.... he's showing all the right signs now x


----------



## claracanter (7 March 2016)

Have just read the whole thread. What highs and lows you are having with your special pony. I hope you are getting the rest you need and am keeping my fingers crossed for the best outcome


----------



## Zerotolerance (7 March 2016)

Haven't been on here for a while and only just seen this thread. One of mine has had 2 colic surgeries - at 19, pendunculated lipoma, when he had 3m small intestine removed, a resection and displaced caecium. Was in horspital for 10 days (no belly bands back then, so just 35 staples in the incision). It took him a good 24 hours to poo. Was totally fine for 6 years (returned to competitive work etc), then had the same thing again at the age of 25, had another surgery - the lipoma had grown back, but nothing removed this time. Again about 24 hours to poo. Ready to come home after just 4 days, then suddenly the bacteria migrated from his gut to his hock (they think) so got a massive hock infection! Had 2 further GA's within a few days, which was a big challenge for a 25 yo, arthroscopies, plus 6-8 standing hock flushes. This time the colic was not as life threatening as the hock. Ended up 3 weeks in hospital. 
He'll be 29 in May and is still a feisty old sod.
Finger crossed yours makes a full recovery too.


----------



## claracanter (10 March 2016)

Fingers crossed for a good outcome


----------

